# Australian Based T-Shirt Fulfillment Services



## AuNewbie (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi All,

Can anybody recommend any T-Shirt Fulfillment Services in Australia ?

I like the look of sites like printmojo, but I was wondering if they are the best choice for people living outside of the US.
Any feedback would be appreciated 

Regards
Steve


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

redbubble are based in aus.

cheers


----------



## Akademi (Feb 8, 2011)

Steve which did you end up using printmojo ? Im also looking into them and am based in Australia.


----------

